# The 180 and the thermostat



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I was looking for the threads about the 180 and the thermostat. I did a search but couldn't find them, maybe I'm not looking correctly. 

Anyway, I would like to read those and can someone give me a little info on the differences between the two?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I don't know if there is a standard thread about the 180 ... I guess I never reference the 180 as it seems to be a technique of all out pullback that is used in extreme cases like infidelity.

I reference MEM's thermostat thread a lot ... it's like a 180 'lite' where the overheated partner pulls back to give their overwhelmed partner some much-needed breathing space. It can work well when there's an imbalanced situation between the partners, such as in imbalanced sexual drives. The thermostat thread is in the Men's Clubhouse:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/21278-thermostat-ultimate-barometer-your-r.html


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Enchantment, the thermostat one is probs the one I need to check out right now then.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Forgot to mention that even though the thermostat thread is written with a male as being the one who is overheating his partner, the sex (male/female) is actually irrelevant and the advice in that thread still applies.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Just read it, makes sense. However, now I'm not so sure if I need that one or the 180.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

AgentD said:


> Just read it, makes sense. However, now I'm not so sure if I need that one or the 180.


What kinds of things are going on in your relationship? 

The severity of the issue(s) can define which method you may want to try.


----------

